# Ghost Shrimp Jumping?



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I added 15 ghost shrimp to one of my tanks the other day.

I have just discovered three dried carcasses on the floor in front of the tank.

Are these suckers jumpers? If so I will have to put the lid back on.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

They're great jumpers!

My 55 community tank is topless, and it has some rather large ghost shrimp in it. I've lost a few due to jumping, but it seems to have ended for now. I've only lost 1 in the last few months.


----------

